# Angel in the Swiss Alps



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi everyone.

This is the first video from the concert in Switzerland. They put me in an amazing silk dress for most of the concert but also had me in a leather outfit for the "Indigo Child" martial arts part you might have seen in my demo video. At the last minute, on the day before the concert, one of the producers said I had to have wings for the final song so they took me to a huge costume rental place and found this white robe/dress. I used some ballet moves with it and it worked great as wings. I felt like an angel in the Swiss Alps.

Then they took me to sled down the Alps. Most fun I've ever had!

I hope you like it!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

thank you for the vid


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

david johnson said:


> thank you for the vid

















Thank you! 
I will have more videos from the concert. 

Have a nice weekend!


----------

